# USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Front-Panel des Corsair Carbide Series 200R



## jayzee1980 (9. Oktober 2014)

*USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Front-Panel des Corsair Carbide Series 200R*

Hallo Corsair Support Team,

beim Gehäuse Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) funktionieren die USB 3.0 am Front-Panel nicht. 

Der PC ist Marke: Eigenbau. Den USB 3.0 Anschluss ist mit dem Mainboard korrekt verbunden. Das eingebaute Mainboard ist ein ASRock FM2A88X Pro+. Eine Prüfung über den korrekten Sitz des USB 3.0 Verbindungskabels am Mainboards wurde durchgeführt.

Da unterschiedliche USB Sticks nicht erkannt werden, ist meine Frage an Ihr Team: Liegt ein Komtablitätsproblem vor? Müssen die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Front-Panel des 200R erst aktiviert werden?

Bitte um Info.

Vielen Dank

mfg
Jayzee1980


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Front-Panel des Corsair Carbide Series 200R*

Zieh den Stecker mal wieder vom Board ab und schau nach ob nicht ein Pin verbogen ist.
Sowas hatte ich mal gehabt.

USB 3 Treiber auch installiert?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Front-Panel des Corsair Carbide Series 200R*

Treiber könnten es sein. Funktionieren überhaupt keine USB-Geräte an den 3.0 Anschlüssen der Front, oder sind es nur bestimmte? Wurden im BIOS eventuell Einstellungen für die USB-Anschlüsse geändert oder angepasst? (Hier könnte man auch mal ein Laden der optimierten Standardeinstellungen ausprobieren)


----------



## jayzee1980 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Front-Panel des Corsair Carbide Series 200R*

Vielen Dank für den schnelle Antwort.  
Die Prüfung ob der Treiber korrekt installiert worden ist habe ich nicht berücksichtigt. Die hinteren USB 3.0 Anschlüsse funktionieren einwandfrei. Im BIOS wurden keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Ich werde trotzdem die BIOS-Einstellungen zurücksetzen und den Sitz und die Pins des USB 3.0 Verbindungskabels nochmal prüfen. 

Nach Prüfung melde ich mich nochmals


----------



## jayzee1980 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Front-Panel des Corsair Carbide Series 200R*

Nach Prüfung des Kabels und der Treiber ist alles korrekt verbunden und im Geräte Manager (Windows7) werden die hinter USB 3.0 angezeigt. Ein Hardware defekt seitens des Gehäuses kann somit ausgeschlossen werden. 
Ich werde daher die Fehlersuche auf dem Mainboard fortsetzen. Dort scheint die Fehlerquelle den Ursprung zu nehmen.

Ich bedanke mich trotzdem für die schnelle Antwort und die Details für die Fehlerbehebung seitens Corsair der Gemeinde.


----------

